# Garmin 500 1 sec recording now



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

Newest firmware has option for 1 second recording now.


----------



## jlesser (Sep 13, 2008)

chiplikestoridehisbike said:


> Newest firmware has option for 1 second recording now.


OK, what does that mean?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Probably to improve the accuracy of the tracking, but I didn't have a problem with that anyway.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

i performed the firmware upgrade last week on my Garmin 500 then went out this weekend and rode a loop that i'd ridden prior to the upgrade and the mileage was identical.

anyone seen this 1-second recording make any difference? i double checked my settings already.

thx


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Left side is 1 sec recording, right side the default setting. I noticed a lot more jagged gps trace with the 1 sec recording. Also notice as I go underneath Hwy 101, the lack of signal for those few seconds is compounded. It is a fast downhill section so I'm not underneath the highway for a that long of a time, maybe 2 seconds?

I've since switched back to the default setting.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

Strange that yours is so jagged. Looks to be more of a signal issue than the recording. Here is a 1-second from my 800. Bing maps suck btw.






For me the update to 1-second recording and the fix for the position jumping finally made me happy with my 800.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Where on the 800 do you change this setting? I have the new software. I am a complete newb to this thing.


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> Where on the 800 do you change this setting? I have the new software. I am a complete newb to this thing.


go to settings, system, data recording, recording interval, then switch it from smart to 1-sec.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

PainkillerSPE said:


> Strange that yours is so jagged. Looks to be more of a signal issue than the recording.


I have a 500, maybe the receiver is different than in the 800?


----------



## PainkillerSPE (Feb 15, 2009)

thatdrewguy said:


> I have a 500, maybe the receiver is different than in the 800?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe they share the same GPS chipset.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Not 800*



Adim_X said:


> Where on the 800 do you change this setting? I have the new software. I am a complete newb to this thing.


Unless there is a new firmware for the 800 I don't know about, there is no such option for it. Can do it on the 705 though. I found it didn't make much difference but *greatly *shortened the recording times.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

There is new firmware for the 800 that allows 1 sec. recording.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Thanks!*



KingOfTheHill said:


> There is new firmware for the 800 that allows 1 sec. recording.


Thanks!


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

thatdrewguy said:


> I have a 500, maybe the receiver is different than in the 800?


correct, and the 1 second update works for the 500 as well


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've had a chance to ride my regular lake loop with 1 sec recording
(GARMIN edge 500) the accuracy results did NOT improve.
same poor results when compared to my edge 305. sigh....


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

Yep, i just returned my Edge 500 to REI yesterday and went back to my Cateye bike computer. That, combined with my Garmin FR60 HRM, still allows me to track my rides on Garmin Connect and just manually add the mileage updates.

I will slightly miss having the maps of my rides but the reality is that I mostly ride the same 3 or 4 trail systems so no huge loss. If I were riding more back country or road biking it would be a bigger deal.


----------

